
Learn Enough Ruby to Be Dangerous ebook - mhartl
https://news.learnenough.com/learn-enough-ruby-to-be-dangerous
======
mhartl
Link is to the announcement post. Online version is here:

[https://www.learnenough.com/ruby-tutorial](https://www.learnenough.com/ruby-
tutorial)

Please let me know if you have any questions!

~~~
bizkitgto
Will you have videos like the other courses?

